# 2.0FSI + 3.2V6 Spec Differences?



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Seems the major extra stuff included on the 3.2 is:

Fine Nappa Leather
Twin Exhaust either side
better wheels
4wd
Heated Seats
BETTER ENGINE
Exterior Styling pack

Surprisingly, both 2.0 & 3.2 seem to have MP3 & CD Player, Cat 1 Alarm, are as standard? Was that what we were expecting?

Other than the included stuff above, on a 3.2, I'm only going for

Black Colour (extra payment?)
Bose - Â£475
Xenon (whats the diff between Halogen and Xenon? at a grand is it necessary to upgrade?)

So, Â£29285 plus Â£475? plus Â£600 delivery? = Â£30,360

Am I right? Have I missed anything?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Once you've had Xenons you won't want to go back to Halogen.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

i can only just get to Â£31k unfort


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't go in a car with xenons before you order then - they sell themselves too well.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

steveh said:


> Once you've had Xenons you won't want to go back to Halogen.


Totally agree.

IIRC, I had to spend an extra Â£750 to spec the Xenons on the replacement for my TT. I thought this was very steep, however at Â£975, Audi are really taking the p*ss!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > Once you've had Xenons you won't want to go back to Halogen.
> ...


They are NOT just Xenons. They are Xenons Plus offering two more features compared to our MK1 one does.

They are adaptive following the winding road and they are bi-Xenons as well.

They still offer the self leveling and washing system as well as some decorative features over the Halogen.

For all this, they are not as expensive as you may think.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > steveh said:
> ...


Â£975 is still a hell of a lot of money to spend on headlights! Why can't you have the Xenons on their own? Yes, I know the washing and self levelling are legal requirements in this country, however, why should be forced to pay for the Adaptive nonsense if you want the Xenons?

BTW, the BMW versions are also Bi-Xenon. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mines coming in at 34k


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The Germans get Xenon Plus as standard on the 3.2, and then pay for the Adaptive lights if they want them. We're forced to have the job lot or nothing.

They know that people will want the Xenons (who wants standard lights these days?), so it's a crafty ploy to cash in.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> The Germans get Xenon Plus as standard on the 3.2, and then pay for the Adaptive lights if they want them. We're forced to have the job lot or nothing.
> 
> They know that people will want the Xenons (who wants standard lights these days?), so it's a crafty ploy to cash in.


Agreed, but i need xenons, must have xenons, love xenons. mmmmmmm xenons. and the word bi is good too in the female sense.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> mines coming in at 34k


Decided on a colour combo? I'm sure I'm going to go for Deep Sea Blue (a bit like moro blue), and then it's either the ice blue leather or red leather (with black roofline and carpet). The red leather looks good with the dark blue exterior, but all that red leather with the extended leather pack in the launch pics looked at bit OTT.

I absolutely love the black dash with the aluminum highlights around the switch gear!


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Agreed, but i need xenons, must have xenons, love xenons. mmmmmmm xenons. and the world bi is good too in the female sense.


The World, all bi ?   

Is there no limit to your lasciviousness :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I just like two, what can i say! I've being having lessons from the master himself, V :lol:

ps good word, i like it.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Xenon's

Advantages?.......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

xenons they are better, better road coverage and further. 1k, not worth it if im honest.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > mines coming in at 34k
> ...


i'm currently stuck between 2 colours and want to see them on a car before i say yes.

specs as follows
Q3.2 29285
dsg 1400
met paint 500
tpm 75
parking** 300
xenons 975
bose 475
ipod 150
cruise 215
Auto pack 450


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

does the MKII 3.2 come with a 6CD front loading unit as standard? 
:?:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

No. Either Symphony option at Â£265, or CD changer for Â£320.

Take a look at the sticky at the top of this forum. It's all there in the brochure.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I just like two, what can i say! I've being having lessons from the master himself, V :lol:
> 
> ps good word, i like it.


I know you wouldn't let me down and you would absorb new knowledge like a sponge. I am privileged to be your master.

Anyway, didn't I tell you that a new good specified V6 would cost you around Â£35k? :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> The Germans get Xenon Plus as standard on the 3.2, and then pay for the Adaptive lights if they want them. We're forced to have the job lot or nothing.
> 
> They know that people will want the Xenons (who wants standard lights these days?), so it's a crafty ploy to cash in.


It would be nice to have a choice. In the A6 you have this choice.

In any case the adaptive lights are worth only about Â£300 out of this price and it is a small extra amount in a Â£35k car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I just like two, what can i say! I've being having lessons from the master himself, V :lol:
> ...


Yep you did say Yoda. been to look at a cayman today and looking at the Z4 in the morning. At 34k im kinda tempted to pay the extra and get a better badge. Got a test drive booked for next friday morning.

what spec did you get on yours?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I haven't actually specified my Cayman yet. This will happen in July as you only specify the car 1-2 months before it goes to production.

But will get something like this:

Cobalt Blue -special colour
Climate
BOSE
Sat
CD changer
Heated seats
Bi-Xenons (shame they don't offer adaptive like Audi)
Telephone

You don't get much change out of Â£50k with this specification.


----------

